# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Μυκάλη [Eldorado, Mykali, Mykali Togia]

## Ellinis

Πριν λίγο καιρό είχαμε πει οτι αξίζει να γράψουμε πέντε πράγματα για το "αυθεντικό" ΜΥΚΑΛΗ...



> Αυτό που λες είναι το original :mrgreen: ΜΥΚΑΛΗ, ένα σκαρί που υπηρέτησε τόσο το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό όσο και την ακτοπλοϊα για πολλές δεκαετίες. Αξίζει κάποια στιγμή να το πιάσουμε στο στόμα μας...


Το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1885 στα Earle's Shipbulding στο Hull για τον T.Wilson & Co. ως ELDORADO. 
Αγοράστηκε το 1886 από την Ελληνική κυβέρνηση για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως οπλιταγωγό. Τότε γραφόταν οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί για να λειτουργήσει ως πλωτή χαρτοπαικτική λέσχη! Ράδιο αρβύλα βέβαια...

Σύντομα βρέθηκε στην ακτοπλοϊα και το 66-μετρο σκαρί έκανε Σύρος-Κωνσταντινούπολη-Αλεξάνδρεια :roll: για την Ατμοπλοϊα Σύρου.

Αργότερα ταξίδεψε για τον Τζ.Μακ Ντούαλ, για την ΑΕΕΘΕ και τελικά για τον Τόγια που το μετονόμασε ΜΥΚΑΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ.

Σε αυτό είχε αναφερθεί και ο Nicholas Peppas.




> Very interesting information from Patras
> Source: http://2gym-patras.ach.sch.gr/Patras'port.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ποιο πλοίο συνέδεε την Πάτρα με τον Πειραιά, την Κέρκυρα και το Πρίντιζι της Ιταλίας από το 1900 μέχρι το 1929._ 
> 
> ...


Με τη διαφορά οτι ναι μεν έκανε το δρομολόγιο προς Αγ.Σαράντα-Πρίντεζι αλλά όχι ως το 1940. 
Το 1933, μετά από 48 χρόνια προσφοράς, πήγε για διάλυση στη Σαβόνα.

Και τώρα ήρθε και μια φωτογραφία του, όπου μπορεί κανείς να το αναγνωρίσει από τα 3 κατάρτια που έφερε και που το ξεχώριζαν 



> Very nice old photo of Corfu. _Ellinis_, can you identify the passenger ship on the right?
> 
> Corfu.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

At last! Thanks for this great introduction! And now I know that _Mykali_ and _Mykali Togia_ is the same ship!

_Mykali_ was one of those ships that left a great stamp in the Greek maritime history not only because she was a great passenger ship but also because she helped the Greek Navy in many wars by transporting troops.

Here are her Miramar characteristics




> Name: ELDORADO Launch Date: 2.4.85
> Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion: 5.85
> Flag: GBR Keel: 
> Tons: 935 Link: 1628
> DWT: Yard No: 281
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: GBR
> Beam: Builder: Earle's
> Material of build: Location of yard: Hull
> ...





> ELDORADO 935 1885 T.Wilson Sons & Co
> MYKALI 935 1885 Greek Navy
> MYKALI TOGIA 935 1929 E.K.Togias


It must be noted that the owner change mentioned above in Miramar is incorrect. _Ellinis_ has given the correct information above and the schedules below will show it.


Here is Greek Navy transport _Mykali_ She was also known as _Mykali III_ because the Greek Mavy had two small ships (I and II) before her.

Mykali.jpg

*Correction!* This is truly strange. The Hellenic Nay Website calls this _Mykali_ http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/dad_history_en.asp but my good friend _Ellinis_ informs me it is not!!!! An official Greek Government site has errors? Unheard of!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Mykali_ was in Greek waters from 1885 to 1933, a total of 48 years. She was one of the most loved Greek ships that was used especially for longer routes to Italy and Egypt! It was one of the earliest ships with electricity!

*1. Greek Navy 1885*
The ship was bought by the Greek Navy just one month after she was launched as a Wilson ship (_Eldorado_) and its name was changed to *Mykali*. Three months later, Wilson had built another *Eldorado* that survived until the late 1920s. As a Greek transport ship she was with the Navy from 1885 to 1886, then in 1897 when she moved troops all the way to Tsayezi in Thessaly. Then we find her helping in Crete in 1898-1902.  Subsequently, she participated in teh Balkan Wars and World War I from 1912-15 and in the Asia Minor expedition from 1920-22. 

It appears that she was a rather expensive ship to buy because of the small poem...
*Σφακτηρια* και *Μυκαλη*
μ'εφεραν σ'αυτο το χαλι
These two ships were built almost the same time and their names commemorated two famous Greek naval battles...

_2. Atmoploia Syrou 1886-1893_
The agreement was that the Greek Navy would free *Mykali* in period sof peace so that it be used as a passenger ship.

*3. Nea Elliniki Atmoploia (McDowall & Barbour) 1893-1916
*Like many other ships she was transferred to McDowall & Barbour where she has an exceptional career.

Here is an announcement from August 12, 1909 when *Mykali* was doing the traditional visits to Tenos!
19090812 McDowall Tenos.jpg

And here is a schedule of July 20, 1912 when *Mykali* was doing the route to Corfu and Aghioi Saranta!
19120720 John.jpg

Another ad of July 18, 1914 shows *Mykali* going to the newly liberated Thessaloniki
19140718c John.jpg

Mykali2.jpg

But the route to Italy was always *Mykali's* "forte". Here is an ad when she was still with McDowall... on May 21, 1915. Due to the War, instead of Bari, _Mykali_ would go to _"Kallipolis"_, i.e., _Gallipoli_, 37 km south east of Lecce inside the Golfo di Taranto!  I bet you you did not know *this* connection with Greece!
19150521 Mykali.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *3. Nea Elliniki Atmoploia (McDowall & Barbour) 1893-1916
> *Like many other ships _Mykali_ was transferred to McDowall & Barbour where she has an exceptional career.


*4. Elliniki Etaireia Thalassion Epiheiriseon (Paliou) 1919-1925
Mykali* had a rich history under Palios Line. She traveled mostly to Italy via Corfu but occasionally she did other routes...
On April 23, 1920 she was going to Patras, Corfu and Brindisi. The same schedule on September 23, 1920.... and on July 23, 1922
19200423 Mykali.jpg19200923a Mykali.jpg19220723 Mykali.jpg

On July 25 and 29, _Mykali_ was doing the same trip, although she added also an unusual trip to the Cyclades with Syros, Tenos, Andros and Korthion
19220725.jpg19220729 Palios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*4. Elliniki Etaireia Thalassion Epiheiriseon (Paliou) 1919-1925* (continued)
* Mykali* continued the routes of Corfu-Brindisi and Cyclades on August 7,  9, and 19, 1922

19220807 Palios.jpg19220809 Palios Tenos.jpg19220819 Pailos et al.jpg



Mykali1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*4. Elliniki Etaireia Thalassion Epiheiriseon (Paliou) 1919-1925* (continued)
* Mykali* continued the routes of Corfu-Brindisi and Cyclades on January 27, and April 20, 1923

19230127 Pailos.jpg19230420 Palios.jpg

In 1924, Mykali had a major revamping as shown below from May 21, 1924

19240521 Mykali.jpg

In 1924, Mykali's schedules changed. Here is an ad from June 21 and 25, 1924 with routes such as the north Evoikos route (Chalkis, Aedipsos, Volos, Thessaloniki) and the Ionian islands all the way to Brindisi and Albania

19240621 Palios1.jpg19240625 PAlios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*5. Mantafounis Lines 1925-26

*This is a short association of *Mykali* with a Line of which I know little

*6. Togias Line 1926-1932*

*Mykali* passed to _Togias Line_ and was named *Mykali Togias* in 1926. She stayed with this company for 6 years

Here is a schedule from April 17, 1930. It is the same as many years before... Patras, Corfu, Aghioi Saranta, Brindisi!
19300417 all.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Να αναφέρω (εκτός αν έχει γραφεί κάπου και δε το πρόσεξα) ότι το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ με κυβερνήτη τον Ύπαρχο Ανδρέα Σωτηριάδη συμμετείχε στην ανέλκυση του <μηχανισμού των Αντικυθήρων> τον Νοέμβριο του 1900.

Πηγές :http://www.sfak.gr/forum/index.php?topic=739.0
και Βικιπαίδεια

Το ατμόπλοιο <ΜΥΚΑΛΗ>
Πηγή : www.hellenicnavy.gr/dad_photos.asp

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ατμόπλοιο <ΜΥΚΑΛΗ>
> Πηγή : www.hellenicnavy.gr/dad_photos.asp


Thanks! At last the correct photo!  The funnel was very far back! So strange for that time!

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία του ΜΥΚΑΛΗ, από το βιβλίο _Η Ελληνική Ναυτιλία κατά τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο_, του Χ.Ντούνη (1991).

Παρατηρήστε το όμορφο σινιάλο με τους μαίανδρους στο φουγάρο του.

Image1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και μια φωτογραφία του ΜΥΚΑΛΗ, από το βιβλίο _Η Ελληνική Ναυτιλία κατά τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο_, του Χ.Ντούνη (1991).
> 
> Παρατηρήστε το όμορφο σινιάλο με τους μαίανδρους στο φουγάρο του.
> 
> Image1.jpg


Πράγματι ωραία φωτογραφία.
Δεν είμαι γνώστης αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι σπάνια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πράγματι ωραία φωτογραφία.
> Δεν είμαι γνώστης αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι σπάνια.


Ωραιοτατη και σπανια φωτογραφια. Μπραβο!

Και μια παλια φωτογραφια απο τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο με στρατιωτες και επιστρατους πανω στο *Μυκαλη*

Myk1.jpg

----------


## bitsman

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία! Μπράβο! Αλλά ποια είναι η πηγή;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία! Μπράβο! Αλλά ποια είναι η πηγή;



Το ενθετο της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας του Τζαμτζη απο τον Σεπτεμβριο 1997 (στον Εφοπλιστη)

----------


## bitsman

Θενκς! Υπάρχουν και άλλες ανάλογες;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπάρχουν και άλλες ανάλογες;


Ιδου αλλη μια

Mykali.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και μια φωτογραφία του ΜΥΚΑΛΗ, από το βιβλίο _Η Ελληνική Ναυτιλία κατά τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο_, του Χ.Ντούνη (1991).
> 
> Παρατηρήστε το όμορφο σινιάλο με τους μαίανδρους στο φουγάρο του.
> 
> Image1.jpg


Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του *Μυκαλη* το 1916 στον Πειραια. Με τα σινιαλα του McDowall & Barbour. Απο το Ιστορικο Φωτογραφικο Αρχειο της ΕΡΤ


Piraeus ship 1916.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ είχε διαφορετική διαρύθμιση από το εικονιζόμενο. π.χ. το φουγάρο ήταν στο ύψος της τρίτης λέμβου και όχι πίσω από τη γέφυρα.
Ίσως να είναι κάποιο άλλο πλοίο το οποίο μάλιστα έφερε τα σινιάλα της ΑΕΕΘΕ του Παληού και όχι του Τζών.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

ΜΥΚΑΛΗ

mykalh.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μυκαλη σαν πλοιο του McDowall & Barbour*

Δρομολογια του πλοιου για την Ιταλια στις 29 Δεκεμβριου 1913 και 18 Ιουνιου 1914


19131229 Mykali.jpg

19140618 Niki Mykali.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πανω στο *Μυκαλη* το 1912. Φωτογραφια του Γαζιαδη
Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Mykali 1912 Gaziades.JPG

_Μυκαλη_, 1913
Μια διαφορετικη πλευρα του πλοιου που δεν την εχουμε δει...  Η λεζαντα της φωτογραφιας το ονομαζει "εκδρομο". Να υποθεσω οτι θελουν να πουν "ευδρομο";
Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Mykali 1913.JPG

----------


## bitsman

Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για το "Εύδρομο", της "Μοίρας των Ευδρόμων".

----------


## τοξοτης

Το πιο κάτω πλοίο με το όνομα *ELDORADO* έχει σχέση με το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ ή είναι άλλο πλοίο ??
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...dorado-01.html

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πιο κάτω πλοίο με το όνομα *ELDORADO* έχει σχέση με το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ ή είναι άλλο πλοίο ??
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...dorado-01.html


Είναι άλλο πλοίο...

Όμως ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία από το κατάστρωμα του πλοίου, την 10η Νοεμβρίου 1916. Από την εφ. Εμπρός.

Παρά την κακή απόδωση της φωτογραφίας, διακρίνεται το φουγάρο του πλοίου που παρέμενε με τα σινιάλα του "Τζών", τα καπόνια από μια λέμβο, και η οπτική γώνία με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι οι άνθρωποι στέκονται στο κατάστρωμα πίσω από τη γέφυρα. 
Νομίζω πως αριστερά είναι ένα παγκάκι με ανάγλυφο μπράτσο. Ίσως ήταν ο χώρος της Α' θέσης.

mykali 10-11-16 ebros.jpg

----------


## AntoniosZ

Μιά λεπτομέρια - δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ενδιαφέρει την ομύγυρη αλλά στις 21 Ιουνίου 1898 το Μυκάλη ήταν στο λιμάνι του Βόλου, όταν έπιασε μιά πυρκαγιά στον Μητροπολιτικό ναό του Αγίου Νικολάου. ¨Ενα άγημα από το Μυκάλη κατέβηκε για να σβύσει την φωτιά. Η φωτιά είχε ήδη κάψει την εκκλησία αλλά την σταμάτησαν πριν μεταδωθεί στο διπλανό δημοτικό σχολείο. 
Πηγή: http://volosmagnisia.wordpress.com/2...gios-nikolaos/ (αρχικά περιοδικό Προμηθεύς Βόλος Ιούλιος 1898).

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μιά λεπτομέρια - δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ενδιαφέρει την ομύγυρη αλλά στις 21 Ιουνίου 1898 το Μυκάλη ήταν στο λιμάνι του Βόλου, όταν έπιασε μιά πυρκαγιά στον Μητροπολιτικό ναό του Αγίου Νικολάου. ¨Ενα άγημα από το Μυκάλη κατέβηκε για να σβύσει την φωτιά. Η φωτιά είχε ήδη κάψει την εκκλησία αλλά την σταμάτησαν πριν μεταδωθεί στο διπλανό δημοτικό σχολείο. 
> Πηγή: http://volosmagnisia.wordpress.com/2...gios-nikolaos/ (αρχικά περιοδικό Προμηθεύς Βόλος Ιούλιος 1898).


Αγαπητέ μου κατ αρχή <καλώς ήρθες>.
Πάντα μια πληροφορία είναι ενδιαφέρουσα. Ίσως για κάποιους περισσότερο , ίσως για κάποιους άλλους λιγότερο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μυκαλη* κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου στην Θεσσαλονικη http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/memsmn_fr
Mykali.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ των αρχων του 1900 που δειχνει την περιοχη Ναυσταθμου με το πλοιο *Μυκαλη

Mykali.jpg

Mykali.jpg
*

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το Μάη του 1930 το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ έπεσε πάνω σε ύφαλο δυτικά των Οθωνών.
Ήταν εκτός πορείας καθώς θα προσέγγιζε το Φάρο των Οθωνών σε απόσταση 3 μιλίων για να παραδώσει ανταλλακτικά απαραίτητα για την επισκευή αερακάτου της Aeroespresso η οποία είχε προσθαλασσωθεί λόγω βλάβης στην περιοχή 2 μέρες πριν (εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα-Brindisi).
Απο λάθος χειρισμούς έπεσε με 18 (! :Wink:  κόμβους (κατά προφορική πληροφορία η οποία σώζεται αλλά η ακρίβειά της μετά 85 χρόνια δεν μπορεί νε ελεγχθεί) στους ύφαλους της περιοχής.
Υπάρχουν αναφορές του γεγονότος στις εφημερίδες της εποχής (ΕΜΠΡΟΣ, ΣΚΡΙΠ) και σώζονται προφορικές μαρτυρίες, αλλά δεν μπόσεσα αν επισημάνω κάτι σχετικό στο site.
Υπάρχουν άλλα στοιχεία για το γεγονός;

----------


## george_kerkyra

Μήπως είναι το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ; 


ΛΙΜΑΝΙ_ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ_Α&#92.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φιλε Γιώργο το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ είχε κάθετη πλώρη, "μπαλτά" που λεγανε οι παλιοί, οπότε δεν είναι το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας που έχει και άλλες διαφορές.
Για το ατύχημα στους Οθωνούς να προσθέσω οτι στην ανέλκυση συμμετείχε το ναυαγοσωστικό ΜΙΜΗΣ και οτι η ταχύτητα δεν μπορεί να ήταν τόσο μεγάλη αφού το πλοίο μπορούσε να πλεύσει έως με 16 κόμβους. Άσε που τότε στα γεράματα του αμφιβάλω αν είχε ακόμη αυτή την ταχύτητα.

Να παραθέσω και τι έγραφε η Τhe Engineer (διαθέσιμη στο διαδύκτιο) όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η κατασκευή του ΕLDORADO :



> ON Thursday, the 2nd inst., Messrs. Earle's Shipbuilding and Engineering Company launched from their yard at Hull a steel
> screw steamer, the Eldorado, built to the order of Messrs. Thomas Wilson, Sons, and Co., of the same town, for their passenger and
> mail service between Hnll and Norway, and will run to Bergen and Stavanger. She will be a very valuable addition to the magnificent fleet of steamers which Messrs. Wilson already have engaged in the Swedish and Norwegian service, being much faster aud moro elegantly furnished than any previous ship. The following is a general description. The vessel is built of steel, and elM sed Al in the Liverpool registry. Her dimensions are 235ft. by 30ft. by 15ft. depth of hold, and, being intended exclusively for passenger traffic, is designed with very fine lines, and the utmost
> available space has been set apart for passenger accommodation.
> She has a long full poop and topgallant forecastle, the engines being placed as far aft as possib e; the whole of the first-class accommodation is thus provided forward of the engines and boilers under the poop. A large iron d eck house is fitted on the poop containing saloon entrance, music-room, smoke-room, chart-room, and wheel-house, and the top of this house, together with the poop deck, will afford a very spacious promenade. The saloon 11 exceptionally large, and will, like the music-room, be fitted up in a very handsome style, and lighted with the electric light; in fact, the whole of the ship will be lighted by electricity. There will be sleeping accommodation for eighty-six first-class passengers. The watertight bulkheads have been carefully constructed so as to insure the safety of the vessel as far as possible in the event of collision. Tbe collision bulkhead is designed with a conical form, and is unusually strong, in order to resist pressure in case any damage is done to the bow. The officers, engineers, and firemen are berthed aft, near the engine-room, and the crew forward into the forecastle. The 'tween decks forward will be
> arranged for carrying emigrants. She will be fitted by the builders with their triple compound three-crank engines, of 300 nominal horsepower,
> having cylinders 26in., 40in., and GSin. diameter, by 39in. stroke, which will be supplied with steam of 150 lb. pressure from two large steel boilers, each fitted with four of Fox's patent corrugated furnaces. These engines, it is calculated, will drive the ship at a speed of at least fourteen knots.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
Μια ακόμα:
Οι μαίανδροι στην τσιμινιέρα του ΜΥΚΑΛΗ αντιστοιχούν στα σινιάλα της McDοwall;

----------


## Ellinis

To σινιάλο με τους μαίνδρους ήταν της ΑΕΕΘΕ του Παληού. Ο ΜcDowall είχε μαύρο φουγάρο με μια φαρδυά άσπρη λουρίδα.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ετοιμάζω ένα κειμενάκι για το ατύχημα των Οθωνών σε μια τοπική εφημερίδα και θα το αναρτήσω εδώ αμέσως. Σύμφωνα με ότι βρήκα σε εφημερίδες της εποχής, στην επιχείρηση για την αποκόλληση της  ΜΥΚΑΛΗΣ έλαβαν μερός τα ναυαγοσωστικά  «Βύρων», «Salvage», «Μίμης» και «Άγιος Νικόλαος» στο οποίο βρίσκοταν και ο πλοιοκτήτης Ε. Τόγιας
Υπάρχει το όνομα του καπετάνιου της εκείνη την εποχή;

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο με τη σφραγίδα του Α/Π ΜΥΚΑΛΗ πωλείται στο ebay.
Την εποχή εκείνη η αλληλογραφία η οποία διακινούνταν ατμοπλοϊκά σφραγίζονταν με τη σφραγίδα του καραβιού ή του πρακτορείου.

----------


## george_kerkyra

(Εφημερίδα "Καθημερινή Ενημέρωση" της Κέρκυρας, 24-01-2015)


Το ατύχημα του ατμοπλοίου «Μυκάλη» στους Οθωνούς



Από την Ένωση μέχρι και το Μεσοπόλεμο, μοναδικό συγκοινωνιακό μέσο από την Κέρκυρα προς Πειραιά, Πάτρα και εξωτερικό αποτελούν τα ατμόπλοια και άλλα μικrότερα σκάφη. Από το 1925 ως το 1940 προστίθενται και οι αεράκατοι αγγλικών, γαλλικών ή ιταλικών εταιρειων οι οποίες εξυπηρετούν τη διακινηση ταχυδρομείου και μικρού αριθμού επιβατών, με σχετικά υψηλό κοστος. 

*Το ατμόπλοιο «Μυκάλη»*

Ένα από τα πλοία τα οποία εξυπηρετούν στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα τη γραμμή προς Brindisi είναι το επιβατηγό ατμόπλοιο «Μυκάλη». Ναυπηγείται ως «Eldorado» το 1885 στο ναυπηγείο Earle's Shipbulding στο East Riding of Yorkshire της Αγγλίας για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας T.Wilson & Co.
Είναι ένα όμορφο σκαρί με μήκος 235 πόδια, πλάτος 30, βύθισμα 15 και διαθέτει ενδιαιτήματα για 86 επιβάτες στην πρώτη θέση. Το εκτόπισμά του είναι 935 τόνοι και μια μηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης τροφοδοτούμενη από δύο λέβητες αποδίδει ισχύ 300 ίππων που του επιτρέπει να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον 14 κόμβων. 
Λίγους μήνες μετά τη ναυπήγησή του αγοράζεται από την Ελληνική κυβέρνηση, παίρνει το όνομα «Μυκάλη» και χρησιμοποιείται μεχρι το 1887 ως οπλιταγωγό στις επιχειρήσεις της Θεσσαλίας, για την παροχή βοήθειας στην Κρήτη 1898-1902, στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους και τον Α΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο 1912-15 και την εκστρατεία της Μικράς Ασίας 1920 - 22. Στα 1900 συμμετέχει και στην έρευνα στα Αντικύθηρα οπότε βρίσκεται και ο γνωστός «Μηχανισμός των Αντικυθήρων».
Το διάστημα 1886-1893 παραχωρείται στην Ατμοπλοΐα Σύρου με τη συμφωνία να το εκμεταλλεύεται ως επιβατηγό όταν δεν υπάρχουν στρατιωτικές ανάγκες και δρομολογείται στη γραμμή Σύρος-Κωσταντινούπολη-Αλεξάνδρεια. Την περίοδο 1893-1916 αγοράζεται από τη «Νέα Ατμοπλοϊα» των McDowall & Barbour και την περίοδο 1919-1925 περνά στην Ελληνικη Εταιρεία Θαλασσών Επιχειρήσεων του Παληού. Την περίοδο 1925-26 αγοράζεται από την ακτοπλοία Μανταφούνη και στα 1926 από την ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία Τόγια, η οποία με το όνομα «Μυκάλη –Τόγια»,το κρατά μέχρι το το 1933, οπότε πηγαινει για σκραπ, ενώ από το 1900 ως το 1929 εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή Πάτρα- Σάμη-Ιθάκη-Κέρκυρα-Αγ.Σαράντα-Brindisi και ευκαιριακά γραμμές στο Αιγαίο. Μάλιστα στις 21 Μάη του 1915, λόγω των πολεμικών επιχειρήσεων αντί Brindisi πάει στην Gallipoli μερικά χιλιόμετρα νοτιοανατολικά του Lecce, μέσα στον κολπο του Τάραντα.. 
Ήταν ένα πλοίο που αγαπήθηκε για τη μεγάλη του προσφορά τόσο στην ειρήνη όσο και στον πόλεμο. 

*Η ιταλική Aero Espresso*

Ο Μεσοπόλεμος είναι η «χρησή εποχή» των υδροπλάνων και η Κέρκυρα αποτελεί ενδιάμεσο σταθμό για τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες της εποχής. Η Aero Espresso Italiana συνδέει στα 1930 το Brindisi με την Αθήνα και κατά καιρούς επεκτείνει το δρομολόγιό της μέχρι τη Ρόδο (ιταλοκρατούμενη εκείνη την εποχή) ή την Κωνσταντινούπολη. 
Την εποχή στην οποία αναφερόμαστε, χρησιμοποιεί αερακάτους τύπου Dornier Wal και μια από αυτές έχει τα στοιχεία Ι-ΑΖΑΑ. Είναι ένα καινουργιο σκάφος πουτέθηκε σε υπηρεσία το 1927 και έχει έδρα το Brindisi. 

*Αεροπορικο και ναυτικό ατύχημα*

Στις 2 το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου 10 Μάη 1930 η αεράκατος Ι-ΑΖΑΑ που εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Αθήνα - Brindisi, προσθαλασσσώνεται λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης κοντά στο Μαθράκι και μισή ώρα αργότερα προσεγγιζει τους Οθωνούς. Στο ταξίδι αυτό μεταφέρει 8 άτομα, δύο από τα οποία είναι ο έλληνας πρόξενος στις Συρακούσες και ο ανταποκριτής της εφημερίδας «Ελληνική» στο Μιλάνο, Γ. Παπαμανώλης. Όλοι οι επιβαίνοντες αποβιβάζονται σώοι στους Οθωνούς. 
Ο κυβερνήτης ενημερώνει με τον ασύρματο την εταιρεία και ζητά να αποσταλούν με το πλοίο της γραμμής τα απαραίτητα ανταλλακτικά για να επισκευαστεί η μηχανή. Τα υλικά φορτώνονται στη «Μυκάλη» η οποία αποπλέει για την Κέρκυρα το ίδιο απόγευμα, με τελικό προορισμό τον Πειραιά.
Ξημερώματα της Κυριακής, περίπου στις 3, ενώ η «Μυκάλη» πλησιάζει τους Οθωνούς, υπό αδιευκρίνιστες συνθήκες προσκρούει σε ύφαλο και υφίσταται εκτεταμένα ρήγματα, χωρίς ευτυχώς να υπάρξουν θύματα. Οι επιβάτες αποβιβάζονται με τις βάρκες του πλοίου στο νησί από όπου σύντομα τους παραλαμβάνει άλλο ατμόπλοιο της γραμμής.
Την επόμενη μέρα φθάνει στους Οθωνούς με το καταδιωκτικό του λιμεναρχείου ο λιμενάρχης Κέρκυρας Δουκάκος προκειμένου να κάνει ανακρίσεις για τα αίτια της αδικαιολόγητης προσάραξης. Το καταδιωκτικό έχει κυβερνήτη τον παξινό δόκιμο υποκελευστή Σπ.Μακρή. 
Στον τόπο του ατυχήματος σπεύδει το ναυαγοσωστικό «Βύρων», ενώ από τον Πειραιά φθάνουν σύντομα στο νησι τα ναυαγωστικά «Salvage» της εταιρείας Μάτσα, «Μίμης» και «Άγιος Νικόλαος» στο οποίο επιβαίνει και ο πλοιοκτήτης Ε. Τόγιας. Μαζί με τον πλοιοκτήτη φθάνει ο αντιπρόσωπος της εταιρείας στην Κέρκυρα Ηρακλής Μπογδάνος και ο αντιπρόσωπος στους Αγιους Σαράντα Μαρτόπουλος. Απειλείται επεισόδιο ανάμεσα στον πλοιοκτήτη και τον καπετάνιο και ο τελευταίος αναγκάζεται να μείνει στο νησί, στο σπίτι του παπά.
Γίνονται οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την αποκόλληση της «Μυκάλης» αλλά η επιχείρηση είναι δύσκολη. Οπωσδήποτε, δεκαπέντε μέρες αργότερα η επιχείρηση τελειώνει και η «Μυκάλη» κατευθύνεται προς το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας. Για τρία ακόμα χρόνια διασχίζει τα γνώριμά της νερά του Ιονίου μέχρι να αποσυρθεί για διάλυση το 1933.


*ΠΗΓΕΣ*

www.nautilia.grwww.gavs.itΕφημ. «Μακεδονια», φ. 13-05-1930Εφημ. «Σκριπ», φ. 13-05-1930, 14-05-1930Εφημ. «Ριζοσπάστης», φ. 26-05-1930Εφημ. «Παξοί», φ. 114/1930Προφορική μαρτυρία η οποία διασώθηκε από τον κ. Σπύρο Μακρή. Την επισήμανση του συμβάντος και την ύπαρξη της προαναφερόμενης μαρτυρίας οφείλουμε στο Γιάννη Δόικα.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η ιταλική αεράκατος Ι-ΑΖΑΑ η οποία στις 10 Μαη του 1930 πραγματοποίησε αναγκαστική προσθαλάσσωση κοντά στους Οθωνούς (φωτογραφία πιθανόν στην Κωνσταντινούπολη).

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΜΥΚΑΛΗ. Από την ύπαρξη του ονόματος και της ελληνικής σημαίας στα πλευρά του, θα έλεγα οτι το δείχνει στην περίοδο της ελληνικής ουδετερότητας κατά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο.

mykali (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ (με τους τρείς ιστούς) δεμένο με πρυμάτσες στον Πειραιά. Τα πλοία μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '20 έδεναν σε μια απόσταση από την προκυμαία για να μη χάσουν τον μεροκάματο οι βαρκάρηδες που πηγαινοφαίρναν τους επιβάτες με τις αποσκευές. Οι λεμβούχοι δηλαδή που συνεχίσαμε να πληρώνουμε μέχρι πρόσφατα με τα λεγόμενα "λεμβουχικά" στα εισητήρια. Από όσο καταλαβαίνω φαίνεται να είναι δεμένο στον Άγιο Διονύσιο. Αν είμαι σωστός τότε το πλοίο ίσως ήταν σε χειμερινή ακινησία μιας και στον λιμένα Αλών τότε δεν έδεναν επιβατηγά.

mykali et al.jpg
πηγή: Greek shipping miracle

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από όσο καταλαβαίνω φαίνεται να είναι δεμένο στον Άγιο Διονύσιο.


Δεν νομίζω Άρη. Προσωπικά θα ποντάριζα στην _Ακτή Τζελέπη_.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο κοντινές πόζες του πλοίου όταν επιβίβαζε τους πρεσβευτές των "Κεντρικών" δυνάμεων που αποχωρούσαν το 1917 από την Αθήνα εξαιτίας της "παρέμβασης" των δυνάμεων της Αντάντ.
Αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς κάνει ο λιμενεργάτης; με την κλίμακα του πλοίου  :Nonchalance: 

mykali.jpg mykali2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δυο κοντινές πόζες του πλοίου όταν επιβίβαζε τους πρεσβευτές των "Κεντρικών" δυνάμεων που αποχωρούσαν το 1917 από την Αθήνα εξαιτίας της "παρέμβασης" των δυνάμεων της Αντάντ.
> Αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς κάνει ο λιμενεργάτης; με την κλίμακα του πλοίου 
> 
> mykali.jpg mykali2.jpg


Ίσως χαζό , αλλά να διακινδυνέψω να πω ότι ίσως <παίρνει τα μπόσικα > του προστατευτικού σκοινιού της κλίμακας ?

----------


## Ellinis

Tρεις εξαιρετικές πόζες του πλοίου ως ΜΥΚΑΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ στην Αίγινα, από τη σύντομη περίοδο που ταξίδεψε για την Ατμοπλοΐα Τόγια.

mykali togia at aigina.jpgmykali togia at aegina.jpgmykali togia at egina.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΜΥΚΑΛΗ* και πισω το *ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ*  απο το  στην Κερκυρα στην δεκαετια 1930. Πρεπει να ειναι βγαλμενη πριν απο το 1933.
Φωτογραφια του κυριου Νικου Δεσιλλα στο Facebook, σε θεμα για την Κερκυρα.

1930 δεκαετια Μυκαλη Χειμαρα .jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *ΜΥΚΑΛΗ* και πισω το *ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ*  απο το  στην Κερκυρα στην δεκαετια 1930. Πρεπει να ειναι βγαλμενη πριν απο το 1933.
> Φωτογραφια του κυριου Νικου Δεσιλλα στο Facebook, σε θεμα για την Κερκυρα.
> 
> 1930 δεκαετια Μυκαλη Χειμαρα .jpg


Tη φωτογραφία την έχουμε ξαναδει εδώ. Από τα σχόλια που είχαμε κάνει τότε προκύπτει πως το λευκό πλοίο δεν μπορεί να είναι το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ αφού αυτό ήρθε στην Ελλάδα 4 χρόνια αφότου το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ είχε ήδη αλλάξει τα σινιάλα του από αυτά που βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία.
Αυτό που είχα αναφέρει και τότε είναι πως μάλλον πρόκειται για ξένη θαλαμηγό.

----------

